
Dave Morin: The Next Chapter - prakash
http://davemorin.tumblr.com/post/347832449
======
petewarden
Dave was an awesome mentor in Techstars, really engaged and helpful, despite
being crazily busy. I'm really looking forward to following his adventures in
startup-land, and can't wait to see what he comes up with next.

